# wad problem



## overkill44 (Jul 1, 2006)

hey im not that new to reloading but i have a problem.
i recently loaded 1 case of shells and used the wrong wad.
i have a 1 1/8 ounce charge bar and used 1 oz. wads. they are claybuster waa12sl. 
will the shells be ok or are the ruined?


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

If the shells crimped okay, the biggest concern would be if the powder charge was too strong for 1 1/8 oz of shot. Check your manual and if the powder charge can be safely used for the heavier shot load, the wad shouldn't cause a problem, but they might not pattern very well. If you just don't feel good about the whole deal, dismantle them and salvage what components you can. Burl


----------

